# wires from attic to basement no problem



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

well I'm interconnecting another solar system on a house and this time the the solar guy is saying that I should be able to get the wires (these are microinverters so the circuits are 240 vac not HV DC ) from the attic down to the basement by using the void along the chimney. I say "really, then you do it"

This house was constructed months ago so it's sealed very well and there will be no voids from the attic down through 2ND FLOOR, through 1st floor to the basement. Yes, this house is Cape style house will second floor. I have not seen the house and might not even have a chimney but I'll try what they say but If I see this guy I'll ask him how long he thinks it should take to execute and then offer him cash FOR HIM TO DO IT. 

Any thoughts? I'll try attaching fish tape to my drill to go through any foam etc. But I don't like it when non electricians tell me how to do something when I'm not a stupid electrician. I like it when HVAC guys or builders try to tell you how to do something and they're clueless idiots. then I quote them the code article and hand them my code book and challenge them to prove me wrong.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I would try and chase the plumbing vent stack with chain or stick if you have one. My trusty chain usually hits the concrete floor of the basement after a few jerks .


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

In most new homes, I run an 1 1/2" PVC from basement to attic. It's an extra the owners pay for. It sure would be handy in this situation.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Since it's a newer house, look above the panel in the basement. It's not uncommon for a piped home to have a spare or two stubbed to the attic.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks for the replies. some options.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Conduit Stubbed in the attic should be below the insulation... condensation methinks.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

daveEM said:


> Conduit Stubbed in the attic should be below the insulation... condensation methinks.


Nice to know there's a good reason for making me dig through  insulation !


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

How many wires/cables? What type/size are they?
Isn't there supposed to be some sort of signage or something on these cables for the fireman?

Any pics of the installation that you can post?
:thumbup:


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Lep said:


> How many wires/cables? What type/size are they?
> Isn't there supposed to be some sort of signage or something on these cables for the fireman?
> 
> Any pics of the installation that you can post?
> :thumbup:


These are from microinverters so it's 240 AC and if the utility power is shut off these immediately shut down. The requirements are different from DC source circuits. If these were DC source circuits, without getting into the rapid shutdown requirement, they wouldn't shut down under same circumstance .


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Lep said:


> How many wires/cables? What type/size are they?
> Isn't there supposed to be some sort of signage or something on these cables for the fireman?
> 
> Any pics of the installation that you can post?
> :thumbup:


sorry, the wires will be 2 12-3 Romex and #6 ground. No pictures doing it tmw.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Nice to know there's a good reason for making me dig through  insulation !


or to find the tools you drop in the 18" of nasty blown-in insulation, which I was working around last week.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

emtnut said:


> Nice to know there's a good reason for making me dig through  insulation !


I look above the panel behind the batting. If the TWO stubs are there I'll shove my tape up to the attic. Then I'll go looking above the insulation up there. 
Tape the nose of your fish tape closed. This way it won't get stuck if the stub don't go all the way. 

Not like I've ever lost a little tape in the wall.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

farmantenna said:


> These are from microinverters so it's 240 AC and if the utility power is shut off these immediately shut down. The requirements are different from DC source circuits. If these were DC source circuits, without getting into the rapid shutdown requirement, they wouldn't shut down under same circumstance .


And if they were DC, PVC conduit wouldn't fly either.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

well, getting the wires up to the attic was easy. we got lucky. Contrary to what I was told, there wasn't a chimney at all but the home owner had the house built for him and showed me the plans that had an HVAC chase added into the design from the basement to attic. all I had to do was take a piece of 3/4" pvc pipe into attic and extend down the chase until I hit the foam at second floor and violently break through it. Then while holding the pipe extending about one foot into 1st floor area I inserted the fish tape into the pipe ,using it as a guide, and it hit the plywood at the basement/1st floor. I then drilled a 3.5" hole in plywood and could see the fish tape. 

But there was no chimney or fire place .


----------

